# Workhorse Releases New Video Of Job-Tracking Web Portal



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Customers purchasing the Workhorse Sabre receive free access to a web portal designed to help better track and manage orders via the machine’s touch screen control panel. Thanks to this instant web access, owners can assign jobs and create queues from anywhere that has Internet access. A new video provides a step-by-step look at the portal and how it works. 

Witness firsthand how simple it is to access information and artwork for pre-created jobs and add a job to the queue for a specific machine. This clip also demonstrates how to call up a ready-to-print job and review its specifics and artwork by pressing the cloud key. The ability to track the current status of a job, via automatic updating, also is highlighted.

Check it out at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzxpcTRMfWc.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in start-up packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

